# Decisions, Decisions



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

So I found a dogwood picture & was playing on mytego







with it - can't decide which way I like it best...this is a good way to see them right next to each other, so bear with me here 

 









One of these may well be my next skin...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I like the first one better; it looks more balanced somehow.  They're both beautiful though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to agree with Susan. I like the first one better. It seems more balanced.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the first one as well. Very pretty.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The first one is a better design, the large dogwood anchors it.  It gives it a focal point.  On the second one, the two bottom dogwood motifs are equal weight, making them compete with each other.

In short, the first one is better balanced, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Um.  Yeah.  What she said.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

The first one to me definitely seems better layout.
You have to imagine how the individual pieces will look when they are in their final positions. I know from personal exp. that you cant get the whole effect until all of the pieces are applied to the different planes.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Ditto, ditto!     Really pretty!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I agree - once I saw them together on the same page here I knew I liked the 1st one better, now I know why!  (Balance - it's a good thing.)  I just hope that (if I do order it) it'll look good in person...  I still need to go through our digital photos & see if I can find something that would work.  I'd know the photo quality was good with one of my own.  Like Wheezie said - sometimes something gets lost when it gets cut up into all those parts.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the first one better too


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I like the first one too.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd say the second just to be contrary, but the first really does look better.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

intinst said:


> I'd say the second just to be contrary, but the first really does look better.


LOL!


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree too - first one. So jealous you can do the pretty girly skin. I got 'Sacred' by DecalGirl because it is fairly subdued. I'm in the Army - I'd get mocked mercilessly if I got a girly skin, darn it....   Refused to get the ACU print, though! Can't wait for the skin to arrive so I can put it on - been waiting for it all week...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

katsim said:


> I agree too - first one. So jealous you can do the pretty girly skin. I got 'Sacred' by DecalGirl because it is fairly subdued. I'm in the Army - I'd get mocked mercilessly if I got a girly skin, darn it....  Refused to get the ACU print, though! Can't wait for the skin to arrive so I can put it on - been waiting for it all week...


Sacred is actually one of the decalgirl skins I was thinking of - hope you'll post a pic when you get it - it's always nice to see them on an actual Kindle.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

So pretty, Meemo! I like the first one better, too, but I know the pain of trying to choose one custom skin over another.    I'm already thinking about my next one, and my first one hasn't even arrived yet!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm leaning towards the one on the right.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Are you having a skin made with the dogwood design? That really is nice! I've always like dogwood in designs.
  kdawna


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kdawna said:


> Are you having a skin made with the dogwood design? That really is nice! I've always like dogwood in designs.
> kdawna


I'm thinking about it but haven't ordered it yet. I was playing with some wallpaper designs (the dogwood was a wallpaper too) yesterday that would be very non-distracting, look almost like a granite or marble. So I just don't know yet. Plus I don't know how well the image would actually work, whether it will be clear enough, since it's an image I pulled from a website.


----------

